# BMW Auto Lease Rates - November 2008



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs ***8211; Effective November 2008*

These lease programs are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

*Follow these 3 steps for the best lease deal!*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate a manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare special Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall leasing option._

FREE help on using this data or general leasing questions is available *HERE.*

*2009 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 72% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 48% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 128i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 73% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 48% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 46% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 70% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 47% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00150 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00150 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 47% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535xiT Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 27% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 25% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 47% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 650i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 650i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X3 Wagon xDrive 3.0i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X5 Wagon xDrive 3.0i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X5 Wagon xDrive 4.8i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00150 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X6 Wagon xDrive 3.5i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 51% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X6 Wagon xDrive 5.0i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 49% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost ***8211; Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for great leasing info!


----------



## cBeam (Sep 6, 2006)

*Thank you!*

This is so much better than sifting through 50+ posts to find the value I am interested in!


----------



## weezl (Mar 12, 2008)

LeaseCompare said:


> *BMW Auto Lease Programs ***8211; Effective November 2008*


OK, so what happened to all that talk about BMW focusing on purchases rather than leases now, and the talk about BMW taking a bath on resduals? Right now, the deals on these cars are the best they have been in a long time. The resudual on a 535i is only 1% lower than it was last March/April when the MF was .00225 (now it is .00175), so the deals are still quite good! Am I missing something?


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

Yup. Happy days are here again! The MF on the sedan is lower than it was 3 years ago when I got the 330i. The residual is back up as well to exactly where it was.

Cool. I'm about to order.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

2002CiC said:


> OK, so what happened to all that talk about BMW focusing on purchases rather than leases now, and the talk about BMW taking a bath on resduals? Right now, the deals on these cars are the best they have been in a long time. The resudual on a 535i is only 1% lower than it was last March/April when the MF was .00225 (now it is .00175), so the deals are still quite good! Am I missing something?


There's 0.9% retail/select financing on some of the 2009 sedan models. That's a better deal to most than say the .00150 money factor on some 3-Series sedans (equates to 4 times the finance rate). BMW really does have a rather high mix of leasees over purchasers, so this ratio will definitely continue to adjust a bit month by month. We've already seen it over the past 2 months.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

2002CiC said:


> Am I missing something?


Yes - 24 month residuals are off significantly from march/april. My lease now would be $130/month more (with OLP program). The Euro is back where it was about a year ago (down 20%), which is probably the strongest factor.


----------



## BMW_F2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi everyone...
I have a quick quetion for you guys and I would appreciate if someone could help. I am trying to lease a 328i Coupe and I heard the money factor is .0018 for 2008 and .0024 for 2009. 
I see above the Money Factor for 2009 238i coupe is .00175 but the dealer gave me .0024.
Are the current rate is lower for 2009? Is the dealer correct with this money factor (.0024)?
Also did BMW increase the acquisition fee from $625 to $925?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wmtjr (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, I was also quoted an acquisition fee of $925 today (am working on a lease for 2008 M3 Coupe). Is this legit? Is there room for negotiation here? Had a good deal working, and now, up pops this big Acq. Fee...


----------



## BMW_F2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah I had the same problem with the deal!!! $925 which is 300 increase did not make sense to me since I have seen 625 before. 
Are these rates will stay until end of November (or maybe november)?
I would appreciate if someone could confirm the MF for 328i coupe!

Thanks!


----------



## soupcon (Sep 13, 2008)

acquisition fee went up a month ago to 725 buy rate, from i think 625. figure a $200 markup is a pretty normal 'asking' price on the acq fee. i am mostly ok with paying a $200 profit on the acq fee if i'm getting a serious barebones deal on a car, but that's just my personal feeling about it.

edit: i am reminded that $200 is the max markup.


----------



## ArchaicRelic (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi Tarry, can you post the rates for a 2008 328i?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*2008 Model Lease Rates*

*2008 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 128i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00075 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00075 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00115 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00115 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00085 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00085 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00130 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00130 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00050 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00050 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00025 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00025 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00025 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00025 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00115 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00115 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 21% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650CiC Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00075 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00075 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 21% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 760Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 23% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X6 xDrive35i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X6 xDrive50i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate


----------



## dcm58 (Nov 17, 2008)

*lease rate for 30 mos?*

I am about to lease a BMW 328i convertible and the dealer has offered a 30 mos. lease. I have no idea on the residual for that mos. lease, though. Does anyone know? Also, would that lead to a different money factor as well?


----------



## creiss (Nov 18, 2008)

*Dealer Buy Rate vs. Sell Rate*

I've got a BMW 335i w/xdrive on order and my sales rep told me that he would give me a lower lease rate (money factor) if rates went down between the time I ordered and the car is delivered. So, he quoted me a money factor of 0.00215 and when I asked him about the 0.00175 rate, he said the following:

"With respect to the lease the buy rate on the lease is .00175 and the dealers sell rate is at .00215. This is standard procedure on the lease and how we have done every lease deal for as long as I've worked here."

Any thoughts on this response? Does anyone know if dealers are offering the .00175 rate to customers as their "sell rate"? Thanks,

Chris

335i xDrive Sedan
Tasman Green / Beige Dakota Leather
Cold Weather Package
Premium Package
Sport Package w/prem 18" light alloy Star-spoke wheels
Comfort Access System
Logic 7 w/ iPod and USB adapter
MSRP: $50,750 - my price: $49,135


----------



## creiss (Nov 18, 2008)

*Buy Rate vs .Sell Rate*

Forgot to include that my lease term is 36 Month - Residual 63% (10k/yr) of MSRP.


----------



## 510kut (Jul 28, 2004)

Well from what I've gathered from here... dealers are able to mark-up the buy rate by a maximum of .0004. So they can offer up anywhere from 0 to .0004. I think the "sell rate" would be negotiable down to the buy rate at most dealerships.



creiss said:


> I've got a BMW 335i w/xdrive on order and my sales rep told me that he would give me a lower lease rate (money factor) if rates went down between the time I ordered and the car is delivered. So, he quoted me a money factor of 0.00215 and when I asked him about the 0.00175 rate, he said the following:
> 
> "With respect to the lease the buy rate on the lease is .00175 and the dealers sell rate is at .00215. This is standard procedure on the lease and how we have done every lease deal for as long as I've worked here."
> 
> ...


----------



## skywalker7 (Nov 19, 2008)

In this buyer's market, you SHOULD be getting the buy rate for money factor and set residuals as posted on this forum. I would not settle for anything higher than the buy rate.

On my first request online to a local dealer for a 2009 335i coupe with prem/sport/navi/etc, I was offered $2200 below MSRP with the buy rate for money factor and residuals without ANY negotiating on my part. Standard bank fees, no other markups, no security deposit.

Definitely bargain down the MSRP to at least $2500 below MRSP (which is prob $1000-1500 above invoice). You might even get a dealer to agree to 3000 below MSRP. Then make sure that you get the buy rates and residuals posted.

This is how I'm going to approach local dealerships here. I know I have at least 2-3 dealers already vying for my business. Auto dealerships are hurting now.



creiss said:


> I've got a BMW 335i w/xdrive on order and my sales rep told me that he would give me a lower lease rate (money factor) if rates went down between the time I ordered and the car is delivered. So, he quoted me a money factor of 0.00215 and when I asked him about the 0.00175 rate, he said the following:
> 
> "With respect to the lease the buy rate on the lease is .00175 and the dealers sell rate is at .00215. This is standard procedure on the lease and how we have done every lease deal for as long as I've worked here."
> 
> ...


----------



## mchengdds (Oct 25, 2005)

Are the 2008 Lease rates going to be the same for the month of December?


----------

